# Pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIwebmdMind-Body-Pain Connection: How Does It Work? Pain experts Brenda Bursh, Ph.D., Michael Joseph, M.D., and Lonnie Zeltzer, M.D., discuss the way that the mind and body affect, and are affected by, pain. http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1700.50465


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

This is very helpful to this thread.Thanks, EricEvie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Breakthroughs in IBS. http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Spring97Break.htm Pain in the brain and IBS. http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Fall97Brain.htm


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric, Knew most of this, but excellent timing as far as review goes for me. I knew the problem was a lack of time to relax. However, I was fairly ineffective at solving that time crunch. This week should be better and my time will be more flexible than it has in a month or so. That I think it was did me in; sustained stress, or "arousal" like the Docs state in that article. The circumstances probably warranted that kind of response from me, simply because that is the nature of moving. I did try to give my gut very little attention and I'm sure that helped somewhat, however, prolonged stress like that took its toll. If it had been a "normal" move with "normal" closings, I think I would have done better. As it was, my poor gut didn't stand a chance. I have found and unpacked my cassettes. I still







when I hear him. (I STILL don't get why.) So I will have to resort to other music for the time being. I am avoiding stinkin thinkin whenever it comes up. I am steering clear of negative thought patterns and trying to take each day as it comes. The loss of my Dad rolls over me in waves and I let it. I cry and blow my nose and then keep going. The holidays coming and my folks' recent (last week) wedding anniversary are/were a bit rough. But I try not to dwell. But I don't plan on when the kids have what we call "Grandpa Moments". I must console them as best I can. I try not to let that set me off, but unavoidably, sometimes, it does.All of this is situational in nature and I realize I have hit quite a few of the top ten stressors in a short time. It will all eventually pass or wane. Of that I am sure. It is trying to manage the symptoms in the meantime that is a challenge. But now that the worst of the move is over, my time will be more my own. I plan to take more time with "want to's" than "have to's". It will be the first holiday season in our new home and I hope to make the best of it. Just enjoying & helping each other. Maybe we will sneak in a few new traditions, who knows?But for me the bottom line has to be finding more time to chill out doing things I enjoy or doing nothing AND enjoying that. Gots to pull a little harder on that freight train brake.  BQ (aka: "Toots")


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Really good info here, Eric. It makes so much sense. Thanks so much for finding and sharing it.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Thanks Eric. It really nice to know there is some real research going on. It should give us all some hope.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

your welcome all


----------

